# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  سنيوريتا

## سنيوريتا

*اتعرفت عالمنتدى ولقيته حلو
بتشرف كون متواجدة بينكم*

----------


## طوق الياسمين



----------


## سنيوريتا

مشكورة حبيتبي بتشرف  :SnipeR (87):

----------


## حسان القضاة



----------


## العقيق الاحمر

سعيدين بتواجدك بيناتنا  :Smile:

----------


## سنيوريتا

تسلموا لقلبي ان شاء الله انا المبسوطة هون

----------


## الوسادة

*

نورت المنتدى يا سنيوريتا 






المنتدى منتداك و البيت بيتك 



أنت بين أسرتك التانية أسرة طاقمها كلهم مبدعون ومتميزون

نحن بإنتظار تميزك وتألقك

بإسمي و بإسم أسرة الحصن الأردني نقول لك

أهلا وسهلا بك معنا



مع حبي



الوسادة

*

----------


## فارس

أهلاً وسهلاً بيك

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اهلا زسهلا فيكي بينا 
والمنتدى نور بوجودك

----------


## اليتيم العماني

لو علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت , واستبشرت , وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلة : أهلا وسهلا بأهل الجود والكرم .

----------

